# Turmberg Trail - Bitte alle die ihn kennen mal reinschaun



## mikekc22 (14. November 2012)

Hi,
mich intressiert wo der Trail ist, den der hier im Video fährt.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mMhO9NBjFk"]turmberg trail - YouTube[/nomedia]

Kann mir jemand der ihn kennt/bzw. weiß wie man hinkommt mir vlt. mal eine Wegbeschreibung ab Turmbergbahnhaus geben??

Bzw. vlt. zeigen wo der auf Google Maps oder so is 

Wär euch dankbar 

Falls evtl. einer im Alter von 12-16 dort fährt bitte mal Pn, würde mir gerne mal von jmd die Trails zeigen lassen.


----------



## mikekc22 (14. November 2012)

Fahrt ihr alle nur am Wattkopf oder wie ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (14. November 2012)

ja


----------



## mikekc22 (14. November 2012)

Naja ok dann muss ich wohl die längere Strecke in Kauf nehmen.. Geht ja noch.
In Nähe Waldstadt gibts nix?? 76139 PlZ


----------



## andi1969 (14. November 2012)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich intressiert wo der Trail ist, den der hier im Video fährt.
> turmberg trail - YouTube
> 
> ...



*Den gibt es nicht mehr, war ein illegal geschippter Waldweg und wurde von der Stadt KA platt gemacht.
Den Weg kannst Dir sparen.....*


----------



## mikekc22 (14. November 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Den gibt es nicht mehr, war ein illegal geschippter Waldweg und wurde von der Stadt KA platt gemacht.
> Den Weg kannst Dir sparen.....*



Nur mal so rein intresse halber..
Was bekommt man für ne Strafe fürs schippen/graben im Boden??


----------



## Rynn94 (14. November 2012)

Also mit nem Trecking/Crossrad würde ich auf keinen Fall die Trails am Wattkopf befahren, vor allem nicht als Anfänger!
Und Trails umgraben ist eigentlich auch nicht so das wahre (außer vllt am SMDH), wir sind ja nicht alleine im Wald.


----------



## mikekc22 (15. November 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Also mit nem Trecking/Crossrad würde ich auf keinen Fall die Trails am Wattkopf befahren, vor allem nicht als Anfänger!
> Und Trails umgraben ist eigentlich auch nicht so das wahre (außer vllt am SMDH), wir sind ja nicht alleine im Wald.



Mit nem Trekking wollte ich ja auch nicht fahren...
Lediglich mein Rahmen ist Trekking (geht aber schon weit in Richtung Mountainbike, da sehr breit), ich hab sonst Lampen/Lichter Schutzbleche etc. ab und crossreifen draufgezogen.


----------



## Rynn94 (15. November 2012)

Trekkingrad + Crossreifen - Anbauteile != Mountainbike

Da spielt es nicht wirkliche eine Rolle, wie breit dein Rahmen ist, er ist für sowas nicht ausgelegt


----------



## mikekc22 (15. November 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Trekkingrad + Crossreifen - Anbauteile != Mountainbike
> 
> Da spielt es nicht wirkliche eine Rolle, wie breit dein Rahmen ist, er ist für sowas nicht ausgelegt



Sry, aber verstehe grade deine Schlussfolgerung nicht wirklich..
Am Anfang schreibst du "Trekkingrad + Crossreifen - Anbauteile = Mountainbike" 

und am Ende 

Dass der Rahmen für so etwas nicht ausgelegt wäre...

& Ich bin mit dem Bike schon paar Mal im Gelände gefahren, hat ihm (bisher) nichts ausgemacht.

Was soll den passieren wenn der Rahmen nicht dafür ausgelegt ist??
Rahmenbruch?  Oder Federkraxs? 

Ich würd sagen, solange man es nicht übertreibt und keine zu anspruchsvollen Trails fährt, reicht mein Bike.


----------



## Rynn94 (15. November 2012)

mit != meinte ich ungleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (16. November 2012)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> und am Ende
> 
> Dass der Rahmen für so etwas nicht ausgelegt wäre...
> 
> ...



sorry, 
1.was verstehst du unter gelände.
2. was für einbike hast du ?
3. graben und schaufeln lass mal lieber.
4. anfänger solltenda vorsichtig sein
5. ?????????????????????????????


----------



## mikekc22 (16. November 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> sorry,
> 1.was verstehst du unter gelände.
> 2. was für einbike hast du ?
> 3. graben und schaufeln lass mal lieber.
> ...



1. leichtes gelände mit paar (recht) harmlosen Trails und nur bis 50cm hohe Jumps..
2. Winora Grenada aber alle Anbauteile ab und Crossreifen drauf

Hier ist ein Bild von meinem Bike (bis auf Anbauteile weg und Crossreifen drauf hab ich nix verändert..)







Aber der Rahmen kommt einem Mtb doch sehr ähnlich, oder ??

Gruß, Mike


----------



## black soul (16. November 2012)

mit dem teil solltest du vor allem trails meiden die ähnlich dem turmberg sind.
mtb ??? na ja. auch wenn du da was veränderst...ist und bleibt ein cross. strafe für schippen ???? sofortiges verhauen und misshandeln. danach ab nach sibirien


----------



## orangerauch (16. November 2012)

der auf dem youtube-streifen muß doch bekloppt sein. irdenwann isser n Kopf kürzer schätze ich. 
auf so nem Trail kann man ja leider nur heizn wie n Irrer, sonst bringt 
das ja keinen Spass....


----------



## mikekc22 (16. November 2012)

Das mit dem Youtube-Freak stimmt allerdings .
Vorallem bei den vielen Bäumen.. Deshalb fahre ich auch viel lieber harmlosere Trails mit schön viel Kurven .

Nochmal ne Frage zu meinem Bike... 
Warum findet ihr dass es Trails wie am Turmberg meiden soll?
Ich hätte da gerne mal Gründe .

Und mir ist klar, dass man aus einem Trekking kein Mtb machen kann, mir ging es lediglich darum, ein Bike für leichte-mittlere Trails mit wenig Geld zu haben...

Bin heute mal den Turmbergtrail gefahren (zumindest was noch übrig ist),
hatte keinerlei Probleme, auch als Anfänger nicht.. 
Und das auch noch mit dem Bike... 

Zwar befindet sich das Bike meiner Meinung nach eher in der unteren mittelklasse, aber die Bremsen sind klasse (trotz V-Brakes), kommen fast an die Perfomance von dem Ghost ASX 3700 das ich im Urlaub gefahren bin ran... Gabel/Lenker/Geometrie ist auch kein Problem...

Also, legt mal los, warum haltet ihr es für keine gute Idee 
sondern seid eher skeptisch?

Solche Trails (in der Art) bin ich damit schon gefahren... 
















Also, ich bin mal auf eure Antworten gespannt 

PS: Will euch damit auch nicht vollspammen, würde lediglich nur noch die Gründe wissen, warum ihr dem so skeptisch entgegen seht..


----------



## arise (16. November 2012)

naja...iss halt so als wenn man aufn tennisplatz geht und mit nem badmintonschläger bewaffnet iss...oder mit ner mototrialmaschine aufn gp rennkurs geht ! geht sicherlich beides...aber tu dir mal den gefallen und leih dir en richtiges bike für sowas...dann erübrigt sich das ganze....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikekc22 (16. November 2012)

arise schrieb:


> naja...iss halt so als wenn man aufn tennisplatz geht und mit nem badmintonschläger bewaffnet iss...oder mit ner mototrialmaschine aufn gp rennkurs geht ! geht sicherlich beides...aber tu dir mal den gefallen und leih dir en richtiges bike für sowas...dann erübrigt sich das ganze....



Hättest du meinen Text ganz gelesen,
hättest du das hier gesehen... 



> Zwar befindet sich das Bike meiner Meinung nach eher in der unteren mittelklasse, aber die Bremsen sind klasse (trotz V-Brakes), kommen fast an die Perfomance von dem Ghost ASX 3700 das ich im Urlaub gefahren bin ran... Gabel/Lenker/Geometrie ist auch kein Problem...


----------



## arise (16. November 2012)

ein richtiges bike....(vollgefedert,scheibenbremsen,geo,usw) die trails auf den bildern machen mit fast jedem bike spaß....und das geht sicherlich auch noch mit nem dreirad...probiers einfach mal aus ! und das oben abgebildete bike ist für trails nicht ausgelegt (haltbarkeit)..mußt dich nicht wundern wenn es nach en paar mal fahrn auseinanderfällt...


----------



## mikekc22 (16. November 2012)

arise schrieb:


> ein richtiges bike....(vollgefedert,scheibenbremsen,geo,usw) die trails auf den bildern machen mit fast jedem bike spaß....und das geht sicherlich auch noch mit nem dreirad...probiers einfach mal aus ! und das oben abgebildete bike ist für trails nicht ausgelegt (haltbarkeit)..mußt dich nicht wundern wenn es nach en paar mal fahrn auseinanderfällt...



Ok...
Auf ein Fully werd ich mich wohl nicht setzen, da ich dafür kein Geld habe.
Max. wären 500Euro (gebraucht) und dafür bekommt man eig. noch nichtmal unbedingt ein gutes... 
Aber egal, danke dir für die Antwort


----------



## andi1969 (17. November 2012)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Nur mal so rein intresse halber..
> Was bekommt man für ne Strafe fürs schippen/graben im Boden??



*Bis zu 20. 000  Strafe wenn du erwischt wirst......hab für den Verein gearbeitet *


----------



## specialist (17. November 2012)

Der TE macht sich langsam zum Troll, da unbelehrbar. Also, lasst ihn doch fahren...


Edit: Sag mir was du fahren willst, wieviel Geld du hast und ich helfe dir mit Tips beim Kauf von Bike und Equipment.


----------



## mikekc22 (17. November 2012)

specialist schrieb:


> Der TE macht sich langsam zum Troll, da unbelehrbar. Also, lasst ihn doch fahren...
> 
> 
> Edit: Sag mir was du fahren willst, wieviel Geld du hast und ich helfe dir mit Tips beim Kauf von Bike und Equipment.



Also unbelehrbar bin ich keineswegs...
Es schreiben nur viele, dass das Bike es nicht lange durchhalten wird.
Aber warum? Wird der Rahmen/Gabel das nicht durchhalten und irgendwie brechen oder wie?  Das ist das was mich intresiert, will nämlich auch nicht mit einem kaputtem Bike nach Haus kommen, weil ich es auch für die Schule brauch.

Naja, ich wär dir schonmal dankbar, wenn du mir was für max. 450 Euro empfehlen kannst. Klasse ist mir eig. egal, sollte nur kein Downhill sein (mögl. leicht & wenn mögl. auch gerne mit Scheibenbremsen).

Gruß, Mike
PS: Ihr könnt mich ruhig belehren


----------



## specialist (17. November 2012)

Ich hab was, könnte aber zu downhilllastig sein  :


----------



## mikekc22 (17. November 2012)

specialist schrieb:


> Ich hab was, könnte aber zu downhilllastig sein  :



Boah echt seid ihr lustig... 



Ihr macht mich nur traurig... Weils eh kein gutes in meinem Bereich gibt..


----------



## specialist (17. November 2012)

Zu beginn deines Freds, haben dir die Cracks auf deine Fragen geantwortet!

Allgemeiner Tenor: Dein Rad ist für das was du tun willst nicht geeignet!

Nicht weil wir dir das nicht zutrauen, sondern weil wir uns um deine Gesundheit sorgen und weil du ein verkehrssicheres Rad brauchst um in die Schule zu kommen.

Gib uns ein paar Hinweise über Alter, Größe, was willst du fahren, hast du schon Ausrüstung, vielleicht willst du ja gar kein Kantenklatscher werden, sondern ein CCler und weißt es noch gar nicht...


----------



## mikekc22 (17. November 2012)

specialist schrieb:


> Zu beginn deines Freds, haben dir die Cracks auf deine Fragen geantwortet!
> 
> Allgemeiner Tenor: Dein Rad ist für das was du tun willst nicht geeignet!
> 
> ...



Ok, ich habs verstanden .

Ich bin 13 und 1.72 groß.
Ausrüstung habe ich noch keine fürs Mtb.
Max. hätte ich 450 zu Verfügung, mit bissl Sparen vlt. auch 500-550.
Was ist ein CCler? CrossCountry?
Ich hab die ganzen Klassen eh noch nicht verstanden. 

Ich hab mal paar von merida gefunden, taugen die was? 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ainbike-groesse-16-41cm-rot/85883145-230-9062

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ike-groesse-18-46cm-schwarz/85218766-217-9062

u.a. auch ein Focus...

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...rest-26-magura-disc-27g-mtb/86997092-217-9360

Taugt eins davon was, ohne dass es nach ner Zeit auseinander fällt?
Bzw. es muss halt schon mehr Leistung bringen wie mein aktuelles.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (17. November 2012)

focus rahmenhöhe 54 ?? viel zu gross.
der rest ?? kein plan.
warum gehst du nicht zu einem händler ?
siehe signatur. sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## specialist (17. November 2012)

Von hier aus schwierig, deine drei links vergisst du einfach mal. Wieviel bist du denn im letzten Jahr gewachsen? 
Und...
Blacksoul hat recht, du solltest auf jeden Fall mal einen kompetenten Händler aufsuchen und einfach mal ein paar Bikes testfahren, auch wenn nicht in deiner Preisklasse, um zu wissen welche Rahmenhöhe momentan angesagt ist. Dann sehen wir weiter...kein überstürzten Kauf bitte tätigen, auch nicht wenn vermeintliches Schnäppchen auftaucht.


----------



## specialist (17. November 2012)

Da könntest du mal anfragen. Frag den Verkäufer wie groß er ist, seine  Schrittlänge und vergleich mal mit dir...ans Wachstum denken, aber ich glaube von hier das es irgendwie passen könnte, bzw reinwachsen würdest. Fargen kostet nichts.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/73068-capic-element-20-alubike


----------



## orangerauch (17. November 2012)

Also gut, hier jetzt auch mal meine Meinung. Bin gerade zurück vom biken in den Vogesen: Schöner langer Flowtrail im Sommer, heute ein echt anspruchsvoller durch feuchte Steine und Laub unter dem man nicht weiß was drunter lauert... 

Aber zum Thema Bike: mit wenig geld muß man sich halt bescheiden in dem was man alles fahren will. 
Hab vor ca. 10 Jahren auch mit nem Trekkingbike angefangen und fand, ich kann doch alles fahren. Dann kamen zunehmend anspruchsvollere Trails unter die Stollen, und mein Hardtail MTB was ich in zwischen hatte hat so manches mitgemacht, bis ich irgendwan dachte ,warum muß ich mir das heftige holpern noch geben bei Steinen und Wurzeln? Also kam dann mal ein Fulli in Haus, von dem ich lange profitierte. Doch irgendwann war mir auch damit das Gerüttel mit dem auf manchen Tails zu heftig. Und heute ist halt n Enduro. 
Aber  es ist nicht nur der Komfort im Downhill. Die Möglichkeiten was man mit dem Ding technisch machen kann wachsen auch mit der Erfahrung.  

Ergo: Jedes bike ist gut für trails die man locker damit fahren kann und will.
Werden sie anspruchsvoller wird auch der Anspruch ans Material höher... 
Das kiegt man leider nicht fürn appl und n ei.

Aber du hast ja noch 10 Jahre Zeit dich in deiner Fahrtechnik zu entwicken und wirst dann auch irgenwann die Kohle haben, das enstprechende Material erwerben zu können das du dafür brauchst.
grüße ju


----------



## mikekc22 (17. November 2012)

Hi,
danke für die Antworten! 
Wieviel ich gewachsen bin, weiß ich nicht, schätze mal so um die 7-10cm letztes Jahr, also doch recht viel.

Ich denke aber, ich spar noch ein bisschen...
Und begnüge mich solange mit meinem Trekking


----------



## shield (18. November 2012)

hi

hab den fred jetzt auch gelesen.

mein tipp wäre auch dass du - egal ob du jetzt noch warten willst oder nicht - auf jeden fall zu nem guten händler in der umgebung gehst. siehe www.cyclesport.de

die haben alle kategorien da und sind immer bereit zu helfen und zu beraten! ich kauf da auch ein.

edith sagt: turmbergtrail ist wirklich kaputt - dennoch sind einige überreste vorhanden. die trail erbauer sind kollegen von mir und bauen inzwischen woanders.
dennoch lohnt es sich meiner meinung auf dem turmberg für 1-2 stündchen rumzurollen, wenn auch nur überreste oder alternative abfahrten!


----------



## Der Physiker (18. November 2012)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Youtube-Freak stimmt allerdings .
> Vorallem bei den vielen Bäumen.. Deshalb fahre ich auch viel lieber harmlosere Trails mit schön viel Kurven .
> 
> Nochmal ne Frage zu meinem Bike...
> ...


Sowas sind wir in den 90ern mit ungefederten MTBs gefahren die sicher nicht geeigneter wahren als heutige Treckingräder. 
Allerdings sind die auch noch häufiger kaputt gegangen als heutzutags gewohnt.


----------



## arise (18. November 2012)

und wir mit alten bonanzarädern...wer schweisen konnte war klar im vorteil


----------



## mikekc22 (24. November 2012)

Hi, ich würd morgen mal den Turmbergtrail fahren.
Sonst noch jmd. der in der Gegend was vor hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

